# Newbie & about to start clomid/letrozole trial



## daisyej (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey 

I thought I would say hi. I have just entered onto a clomid/letrozole clinical trial and I start taking provera on the 5th May and start my first cycle or either clomid or letrozole. I have PCOS and i have been ttc for 2 years now so im hoping that this year might be my lucky year. 

Im quite anxious and i guess im just looking for some reassurance that its not all doom and gloom and i have no idea what to expect, Nerves are high right now.  I am new to the forum and I feel a little bit like a fish out of water at the mo.

Hopefully ill meet some great people and finally talk to people who understand because alot of my friends who are happily married with children dont really get it.

Anyways thanks for reading


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Daisy

Welcome,

If you are going on clomid there are plenty of lovely girls on the clomid threads who can give you advice.  As you can see I've been on clomid for 4 months but just swapped to puregon (FSH).  I also have PCOS.

There are lots of success stories on here.  I haven't got a bfp yet but the clomid did make me ovulate and I got back to normal cycles 28-31 days so its a bit better.

Good luck    

Jenny
xx


----------



## daisyej (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Jenny,

When I look back I havent ever had a normal cycle. When I was about 14-15 my cycle was anything from about 45 days to about 100 so I went on the pill. Had regular periods for few years then the pill seemed to stop working, i came off the pill 3 years ago and I have only had 3 periods since.

My tubes & womb are fine so thats a start. I have heard alot of positives about clomid but some negatives too. I think im worse because I wont know which tablet I am taking.  

How have you found being on clomid? Many side effects? I was told that I would have to have regular internal ultrasound to track ovulation, is this the case or is it just for the first month?

Im sure you will get a bfp soon  everything sounds like its going in the right direction.  

Em xx

Em x


----------



## Suzejdc (May 13, 2007)

Hi Daisy,

Welcoem to FF! As Jenny said, there is a dedicated clomid thread which might be a better place to post (not that you're not welcome here of course! )

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

I too had very bad cycles, anything from 30 days to 180 days. I was eventually put on clomid and it did regulate my cycles to about 35-37 days. A lot of places do things differently - soem will scan you to see if you are developing follicles and to check if you are ovulating. Some places just send you off and see how you get on! A lot of woman have loads of sucess with clomid - I myself did although sadly the pregnancy ended in miscarriage (which was just one of those things - clomid does not cause miscarriages) and then I moved on to puregon like Jenny. And as you can see that too has worked, and all going fine!

The thing to focus on is that hopefully clomid will give you a regular cycle - be it 28 days or 40 days. Once you have a regular cycle, then you can pinpoint when you are ovulating. Once you know when you are ovulating - well that's half the battle! I would also recommend the book 'Taking charge of your fertility' by Toni Welscher. It's a bit american, but fascinating and totally opened my eyes to how the womans bodies work and when we ovulate and how to track it.

All the very best! 
Suze


----------



## daisyej (Apr 23, 2009)

Thats another thing that is boggling my brain, how will I know when im ovulating if I dont have a regular cycle? 

I asked my gynae doctor a few questions like the ones im asking now and he said the best thing to do would be to get a book about it...so good suggestion, ill have a look. Thanks 

I had a miscarriage when I first came off the pill a few years back now. 

Have any of you had any experience with Letrozole, thats the other tablet I may be taking, which i havent heard much about.

Em xx


----------



## Suzejdc (May 13, 2007)

Hey Daisy,

With irregular cycles it's almost impossible to know when you are ovulating, which is why it's so dammed hard to get pregnant!! Forgive me if you know all this (I didn't when I first started out!) but most woman will ovulate approx 14 days (this time period is called the lutueal phase, or LP) before they get your period. Which is all fine and dandy when you get your period, you know then that you must have ov'd 14 days previous.....but a bit late then!!

I say 14 days, it can vary for some women, but whatever your LP is, it's usually consistent for you. So if you calculate your LP to be 13 days, it will always be 13 days.
It can be a bit hit or miss, but once you start on clomid or letrozole (sorry - I don't know anything about letrozole, but presume it is similar to clomid? It may be the exact same, just a different brand name) and your clinic establish what dose works for you, you should start to get a regular pattern. Then you can start to guesstimate when you ov. The best way to do this is to use ovulation sticks, which will detect the rise in the luteinising hormone, hence you are about to ov. Plus, you can track your cervical mucus, which will change as you approach ovulation. The mucus will become like egg white, and stretchy, and this is to help aid the sperm swim up to the recently released egg. Some woman also track their temperatures - which I didn't do as it is has to be quite exact, and you have to take it at the same time every day, and I would never remember! That's what Toni Welschers book focuses on, but is full of loads of other interesting and helpful info too just on the basics of how we work.

It will help if you are being tracked by your clinic - if they are scanning you, then they will be able to tell you if you are close to ovulating.Then you will know when to use the ovulation sticks. You can get cheapie ones on ebay, or go all out and buy the Clear Blue digital ones. Your clinic may even give you a trigger shot of Pregnyl to 'force' ovulation within 36 hours once the follicle(s) are big enough. 

Hope this helps - there will be loads on info on the clomid thread too. It's such a learning curve, I never realised getting pregnant was so complicated!

Oh, and I'm sorry about your mc. Horrid that we should have to experience such a thing. I know it's a wee bit ago for you now, but I know it will still hurt. I think about mine often and wonder 'what if'. 

Suze


----------



## Suzejdc (May 13, 2007)

Daisy,

I also meant to mention that clomid can dry up your cervival mucus (CM), so it's advised to take Evening Primrose Oil (2000-3000mg) in the first half of your cycle (ie, from your period to ov) as this can help produce more. Also, I used to use 'Pre-Seed' which is a sperm friendly lubricant that you pop inside you before you have sex. It mimics CM and helps those swimmers reach the goal.

Suze


----------



## daisyej (Apr 23, 2009)

I have read abit about it on the internet but it got to the point where i was just so overwhelmed with information i didnt know if i was coming or going so I thought better to join a forum like this. My partner is going crazy bless him, i dont understand some of it so he is doomed  

I have a basic understanding so i guess with time it will sink in bit more. 

Letrozole is used to treat breast cancer but according to my gynae doc it is a hormone drug similar to clomid which they are trialing at the moment. It isnt yet licensed but from the research they have carried out its more effective than clomid at inducing ovulation and reduces the risk of multiple pregnancies. I wont know which tablet I am taking as it is a blind trial, the only people that will know are the pharmacist and the trial nurse. You take clomid and letrozole in the same way.

I have had a read through the clomid thread, some positive things on there so ill keep my chin up. I take a preg test on the 5th May, if its a negative, which im thinking it will be I start taking provera on the 6th to induce a bleed then my mystery tablet on day 2.....Keeping my fingers crossed.

Suze i think about it alot, even now. It gets easier and you accept it as im sure you understand, but look to the future it can only get better  xx


----------



## daisyej (Apr 23, 2009)

I take a few supplements now....I take evening primrose, co-enzyme, zinc and Vit B complex. One of my friends mentioned taking something called Agnue Cactus but I have read on alot of sites that it can interfere with clomid so I dont think ill bother with that one.

One thing i need to ask my GP, thinking about supplements etc is i was prescribed metformin and spironolactone about 6 months ago now due to excess hair growth because of my pcos and i not sure if i need to stop taking them with the trial drug..... I best get on the phone to check.

Em xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Daisy - my womb lining was bad on clomid thats why I stopped it and changed.  I had scans for all my cycles (although I think some clinics only do the first 1 or 2) and this did help to pinpoint ovulation but I also use the smiley faces ovulation kits which cost a bit but I found them easier than the cheaper ones.  I did feel very emotional on clomid.  Drinking lots of water helped with the womb lining.

Hope your partner is ok, there is a site for men on here.  I've actually met some of the other girls in my area off this site and recently we met up as couples.  I think this helped my DH even though they didn't talk about TTC.  Most of my DH's friends have kids now and he was getting annoyed with all the baby talk.


----------



## daisyej (Apr 23, 2009)

I find it hard talking to my friends because although i try not to be bitter it is difficult when you want nothing more to be pregnant and there moaning that they didnt want to get pregnant but there expecting again   BE CAREFUL THEN!!!

Dont get me wrong im happy for them but sometimes it gets a little too much. I suggested my other half join because its just as much of  a roller coaster for him, not physically but emotionally etc.

Did the clomid cause problems with your womb? What kind of problems if you dont mind me asking?

Ill have a look online for some when i get home and see what i can find.



Em xx


----------



## Suzejdc (May 13, 2007)

Daisy,

Do take a lot of hope from clomid/letrozole - I know for a lot of woman is has been great and helped achieve a BFP. So you never know!

By the way - have you taken provera before? It takes a few days to work, but it usually does! You usually take 5 or 7 days worth of pills, and then about 5 days after that, you get your AF. Then you usually start clomid on day 3 or 5 or your new cycle. 

I never took Angus Casta, but I heard it can interfere with clomid, so prob best to avoid as you say! I ended up taking Zita West fertility vitamins which cost me a flipping fortune, but you do a lot of mad things on the ttc journey. Like Jenny I also used the digital ovulation kits by Clearblue - they give you a smiley face when you detect the rise in LH. I found those much easier to decipher than the regular ones. But they are pricey - but hey, you get loads of Boots advantage points, so not all bad!

There is a lot of info to take in, but you will find more often than not that you will learn loads from the girls on here, much more that from the doctors usually! And never be afraid to ask a question! By the way, a lot of woman take clomid alongside metforim, so you might be okay to continue on that. By the way, do you know of a website called verity? it's specifically for woman with PCOS and might also be useful. www.verity-pcos.org.uk

Suze 
xxx


----------



## daisyej (Apr 23, 2009)

I have taken Provera a few times, i usually take it for about 5 days then after about 48 hours I have a bleed. On the instructions from my gynae doc I was told to start taking the tablets on day 2 of my bleed and go for a blood test as well. My doc has given me northisterone (not sure how to spell it) too just incase provera doesnt work.

I have had a look at verity and since I lost a little bit of weight the symptoms have calmed down but I had a scan last month and I have another 2 cysts on my right ovary, which is pants. I had 1 removed in February and I hoped that would be the last of it but obviously not. The hair growth and the weight issues are the worse symptoms. But hey ho could be worse.

Thank you for being patient with me lol im not as dumb as I seem hahaha! At the moment I just feel like my hormones have gone crazy and i dont know if im coming or going.

Thanks for all your advice ladies


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Daisy 

It's late, but I didn't wish to read 'n run..

I have no experience of Letrozole, though there are a couple of girls here I have read who do - 'Clomiduser' is one - you can find her on the Clomid chat threads. I'm sure she can advise you further with that  As far as I know, it's very similar in many ways to Clomid.

As for the Clomid.. I had horrendous se on my first 3 rounds, but it was all bearable in hindsight!   I now take Metformin and I am on round 4 Clomid.. the Met seems to have helped a lot with the se [either that, or my body has simply got used to the Clomid and the se are much less than previously] Of course, there are many, many women who have few or no se at all, so don't presume it will be awful.. just go with the flow each day and remember what it's all for  and also remember that there are hundreds of women here to come to talk to if it all gets a bit much  The worst se for me was that it made me hyper emotional. Mood swings are tears ahoy!  It can't be all that bad though, as I am on round 4 and still going..

On Clomid during scans/bloods over 3 months, I have had great results [though obviously a BFP woiuld be the best result!!!!!] having had 2 follicles on my 12 day scan at 21mm and 18mm.. womb lining was 10mm.. Progesterone result was a whopping 108.4! - so it does work and it even helped to regulate me.. something I never thought would happen  I've not had any 'problems' so far.. the only thing I would really 'warn' you of, is the fact that if you have never felt ovulation pain [as I hadn't before Clomid] it can be a bugger. It feels very much like af pain and is maybe a little more intense for the short time it happens. Of course, you may have none! Fingers crossed you don't, but hey.. it helped me to know I was ov'ng, so I didn't complain [well, not much, anyway lol]

A quickie regarding LP's - they can and do change. I always thought it was 14 days after ov, but it varies from woman to woman and can change all the time. Mine does, though only by a matter of a few days. Last month for example, it was 20/21 days - the month before was 16/17. It's a bit of a sod to have it lengthen, as I was testing and getting negatives, but af wa nowhere to be seen, either. It kinda gives you 'false hope', but then as with all the rest of it, it's just something else to take in your stride 

Good luck to you, Daisy.. hope you get your BFP! 

ps - It helped me a great when I first came here, to read other members' diaries. There is a page on the main screen called 'Members' Treatment Diaries'. I started one myself thereafter and it's helped me to keep track of lots of different things and to help keep some sort of persppective, too. Also there are temperature charts available for you to use anf lots of different threads of information. FF rocks! 

Hope some of this helps 
Laura Xx


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Daisy,

I'm a daisy 2!!!!

I am only on my second round of clomid. I have PCOS too. I was scanned 1st month and had 2 good follies. day21 bloods done and ok. Now I just have to carry on for next 5 months.

We have a little thread going for us clomid newbies is called anyone about to start clomid? You will find it on main clomid/tamoxifen page - you would be most welcome to join us there.

Good luck
Daisy22


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey,

Well Im on my 8th round of clomid and the side effects are over emotional like serenfach, its a rollercoaster!! But it has regulated my cycle and helps with detecting ov! This cycle I used preseed and drank pineapple juice after ov, Im hoping this helped but you just never know until the 2WW is up!! Quick question for you Suze when you used clearblue digital smiley opk if it showed a smiley face on CD17 and 18 and we BD'd 17,18 and 20 do you think we covered ourselves? Anyway Im really new to FF but have found it FANTASTIC and everyone is so supportive and always there to help you out!!! Sending loads of   vibes!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi daisey... 
i have done 4 cycles of clomid and 5 cycles of letrozole...and i also have pcos...i hated clomid it just made me soooo ill  i had every possible side effect so the gyne put me on letrozole and my god i felt so differant i had no side effects at all i was so happy and would deffently recomend you go with the letrozole...clomid drys up your cm but letrozole does not and also you mentioned that it has less % of twins..well in my case i had more follies each month on letrozole than clomid and i think thats because letrozole works better in people with pcos than clomid does....and also a member wouldlovebabycat got her bfp the first month of takeing it after a lot of years takeing clomid and other stuff you can read her diary in the clomid /stimulated cycles... section...good luck hun if theres anything else you want to no just ask....i really would ask for letrozole tho i hate clomid and would never recomend it to anyone but i no its worked for some people this is just my own oppinion.


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

oh just 1 more thing well ok two then im not sure if you are on metformin but if you are not you must ask for it it, it works better with the meds....and you have to be carefull wot other stuff you take with the meds such as agus castus as it does interfear with it


----------



## daisyej (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey!

Laura.....Not to sound too stupid but when you mentioned about your Progesterone levels being 108.4, im sure by the way you say it thats good but I have no idea what they should be Same with your womb lining I have no idea what is good or bad Any pointers?

Clomid User...I am all ready taking metformin and spironolactone, i didnt check with my gynae doc if i should keep taking them so ill double check but from what I have read on here I am probably best too.

From the sounds of things there is a lot of positive feedback for letrozole but unfortunately I dont get the choice. On the trial I take what im given and I wont know which one it is. Ill take one for 6 months...If that doesnt work ill have a two month break then take the other for 6 months. Hopefully I wont need to take it that long.  

Im still trying to decide what kind of ovulation kit to use. Some people say use the clear blue one, is it expensive and some people use just the sticks? Yet more decisons....Who'd of thought that making a baby would be so complicated hahaha

xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

daiseyej....i dont think ovulation kits work with people with pcos....you can get false positives...i dont use them and never have but i have scans and no when i ovulate normally at day 14-15  actualy its always them days.cu xx


----------

